# New Master Mason



## CzarAlexis (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey brothers, I was raised last night. It was an incredible experience. My journey begins!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats and welcome. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Belcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats and welcome brother


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats brother. This is a great day. Look for the light and be eager, your blue lodge needs you.


Glen Rose # 525
Granbury # 392


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats on being raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason
much awaits you in your journey


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Colby K (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats brother! Welcome to the fraternity.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations from East Texas!


----------



## QuarryMan (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats Brother nothing is more honorable

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CzarAlexis (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all. I appreciate your encouragement and advice. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 30, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother..........the REAL work begins now.........do your best to apply the principles and lessons taught in your Masonic Ritual and your VSL to your daily walk..........the work I'm speaking of is the perfection of your Ashlar...........that will be work you will put in for the rest of your life..........and, last but not least, strive to be the Man and Mason that the GAOTU wants to be..............

BRO. VINCENT C. JONES, SR., BAYOU CITY LODGE #228, PHA
PRINCE HALL AFFILIATION, FREE AND ACCEPTED MASONRY, HOUSTON, TEXAS
MOST WORSHIPFUL PRINCE HALL GRAND LODGE OF TEXAS


----------



## QuarryMan (Mar 31, 2013)

congrats brother !

Nothing is more honorable than to be amongst family


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations on your accomplishment.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


----------

